# Relocating to Athens. 900? net a month good?



## ChineseGuy88 (Mar 9, 2017)

I just got a job offer 900? net a month, call center job, so I know what I am getting into. I want to live a year abroad and experience the Greek culture. I'm in my late 20's single and born and raised in Germany.

Anyways 900? a month is that doable? I want to rent an apartment, gym, eat out once a week.

Any good websites to rent an apartment?

Is Athens multi cultural/ international? Level of English?


----------



## starlight555 (Apr 24, 2017)

Did you take the job?
Athens is a very multicultural city in the sense that there are people from all over the world, but there are also many problems, particularly right now. It's really like a jungle and there is always a lot going on in the streets. I lived in Germany for 11 years, so I can tell you it is nothing like any German city. Berlin is much bigger, but seems like a sleepy village in comparison. 900 is probably enough, if you are single and don't want to save. You can rent a studio flat quite cheap these days although I don't know the rates in Athens. The best sites are

spitogatos.gr
xe.gr

Many people do speak some level of English, even the older generation, but if you don't speak Greek you will find any dealings with officials and police very difficult. Having said that many private companies, shops etc. including banks, present themselves as bilingual.


----------

